# New USMB member Pic Thread



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)

Me, about 8 months ago give or take.

Now post yours!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 15, 2020)

You look gorgeous!


----------



## mdk (Nov 15, 2020)

Here is a key lime cheese cake we made yesterday. I’ll try to find a picture of me to post where I don’t look like a goon, but that might be difficult.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## rightwinger (Nov 15, 2020)

The picture from my Drivers License


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 15, 2020)

Me, about 67 years ago.

(I'm the one with the gun)


----------



## JGalt (Nov 15, 2020)

Ok, seriously. That's me on the right on Memorial Day of 2017. My Brother in law on the left, who passed away two years ago.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 15, 2020)

Me without my makeup.....


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 15, 2020)

For my own protection, I prefer to remain anonymous.  In today's cancel culture, it can be dangerous for people to freely express their opinions open for the public to see.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> For my own protection, I prefer to remain anonymous.  In today's cancel culture, it can be dangerous for people to freely express their opinions open for the public to see.


Meh. I'm too old to give a damn.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 15, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> For my own protection, I prefer to remain anonymous.  In today's cancel culture, it can be dangerous for people to freely express their opinions open for the public to see.



Well that's you, I could give a rats ass..


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 15, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> View attachment 416663


whats so funny gracie?....


----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)

Me...about 10 years ago, give or take.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 416663
> ...


Your smile, lol. But that isn't you, so...I'll go along with the game.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)

And me about..oh...15 years ago. I think.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)

And one more. Me when I had two boobs.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)

Now you guys. Lets make a new pic thread since the other one is forever lost.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 15, 2020)

This is me when the OP stops by my house:





I have no idea why she's looking in my ear.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 15, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> View attachment 416658
> 
> Me, about 67 years ago.
> 
> (I'm the one with the gun)



I looked a bit different 65 years later.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)

Pogo said:


> I have no idea why she's looking in my ear.


To see if you are listening. And to check out those long ear hairs.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 416658
> ...


I pictured you with long dark hair!


----------



## Pogo (Nov 15, 2020)

Gracie said:


> And me about..oh...15 years ago. I think.
> 
> View attachment 416671



AHA!!    

NOW I get it.  Finally.

You're Grace Slick.

You should know then, that back at that Jefferson Airplane show in 1970, I was in the front row looking up your dress.

Uh, what's the statute of limitations on that?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 15, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea why she's looking in my ear.
> ...



DAMN.  She knows.   I thought I taped over my laptop camera.


----------



## petro (Nov 15, 2020)

A year ago  a little hungover in the FL Keys.



Me and my big Bass back in MN.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 15, 2020)

Gracie said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Never had long hair, even in Highschool I sported a flattop, or a crewcut.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 15, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 416658
> ...


I always thought you looked like that..


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 15, 2020)

petro said:


> View attachment 416698
> A year ago  a little hungover in the FL Keys.
> View attachment 416699
> Me and my big Bass back in MN.


Damn petro I didn't think you where that cool


----------



## Shawnee_b (Nov 15, 2020)

About 20 years ago,,,






10 years ago with one of my boys, he is 17 now.






Oh maybe 12 years on this one.






Maybe 6-7 years here


----------



## Shawnee_b (Nov 15, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Me...about 10 years ago, give or take.
> View attachment 416664



Wow, give me a minute to lube up my walker and I'll be right there!


----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2020)

Gracie said:


> View attachment 416650
> 
> Me, about 8 months ago give or take.
> 
> Now post yours!


You rock Gracie!  Love the picture


----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> About 20 years ago,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You should be a WV Mountaineer!


----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2020)

bear513 said:


> View attachment 416657


Hey there Bear!  It's nice to put a face to a member


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> View attachment 416741


First picture I've seen of you and after years of looking at your avatar...it's a shock!  You are damn handsome


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 15, 2020)

I've long had a weak desire, for no good reason, to own a genuine Stetson hat.  Not nearly strong enough that I would ever think of paying for it what any genuine Stetson hat would ever cost.

  A few weeks ago, a Stetson came through the thrift store where I've been doing _“light-duty”_ work until I am recovered enough from my injury to return to real work.

  Very much against my advice, it ended up being priced at only $4.99, which, with the 70% discount that I get for working there, came to $3.49.

  Not sure how often I'll actually have occasion to wear it, but I wore it today, just to get pictures taken of me in it, just because there's this new thread that wants us to post pictures of ourselves.  So here's me, wearing my $3.49 genuine Stetson hat, that is surely worth a lot more than $3.49, or even the $4.99 that it would have cost without my discount.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 15, 2020)

Coyote said:


> First picture I've seen of you and after years of looking at your avatar...it's a shock!  You are damn handsome


Thanks!.....I'm always rocking the western look with one of my many pair of exotic cowboy boots. ...


----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > First picture I've seen of you and after years of looking at your avatar...it's a shock!  You are damn handsome
> ...


 Well you are one cool dude!


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 15, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Well you are one cool dude!


Back in the day, every once in awhile, I'd have someone stop me and ask if I was the movie actor Peter Coyote.
Never knew if that was a good thing or a bad thing?  ...


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 15, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Back in the day, every once in awhile, I'd have someone stop me in the street and ask me if I was the movie actor Peter Coyote.
> Never knew if that was a good thing or a bad thing?



  I've been told, on different occasions, that I resemble the actors Richard Thomas, Bill Murray, and Danny DeVito.  I don't see any of these resemblances.  Perhaps, in some alternate reality, where all three of these men looked alike, they might look like me; but as it is, I don't see that any of them look like one another, nor like me.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Well you are one cool dude!
> ...


mmmmm

ok take it as a good thing!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> View attachment 416741


You are handsome and here I kept thinking you looked like the No Soup For You guy. LOL


----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > About 20 years ago,,,
> ...


You look like a mountain man that turned into a sheriff that turned into a watermelon grower, lol. Handsome! Love the furry face pic!

Why the nic of Shawnee? Are you of that Tribe?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)

Waiting for the queen of prettiest pics ever.....Skye. I'd use the @ but it isn't working.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 15, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> View attachment 416741


I thought that's what you looked like after all these years..


----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)

Love looking at y'alls pics. Yer family, disfunctional or not.


----------



## Orangecat (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 15, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> I've long had a weak desire, for no good reason, to own a genuine Stetson hat.  Not nearly strong enough that I would ever think of paying for it what any genuine Stetson hat would ever cost.
> 
> A few weeks ago, a Stetson came through the thrift store where I've been doing _“light-duty”_ work until I am recovered enough from my injury to return to real work.
> 
> ...


I always thought you were like 50 years old, young at heart I guess


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 15, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> For my own protection, I prefer to remain anonymous. In today's cancel culture, it can be dangerous for people to freely express their opinions open for the public to see.



  For me, that's a ship that sailed a long time ago.  Before the public had access to, or even knew about the Internet, before social media as we now know it even thought of existing, back in the ancient days when serious computer nerds communicated over localized BBSes that one would call in to directly with a modem, I used my real name, and generally wasn't shy about revealing who I was, and other general details about myself, what area I lived in, what sort of work I did, and such.  It just isn't really in my nature to be secretive about such things.  It could happen that someone could gather a collection of information about me, and use it against me for some malicious purpose, but in about forty years, give or take a few, it hasn't ever really become a problem for me.  In any event, it's way too late for me to try to start hiding now.  My footprints are all over the Internet.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 15, 2020)

bear513 said:


> I always thought you were like 50 years old, young at heart I guess



  Actually, this very day, today, is my 58th birthday.  I have a solid idea in my head as to what a guy in his fifties, and now almost sixties, ought to look like, and when I look in the mirror, I do not see it.  I guess, for all the various advantages and disadvantages that life has given me, at least I've aged better than many.  It took a nasty injury, more than a year ago, and some setbacks in its healing, to disable me to the degree that some guys achieve by my age just from age alone; and with any luck, some month from now, I'll be back to the same level of activity and ability that I had before my injury.


----------



## petro (Nov 15, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> View attachment 416759


You related to our Chloe, Orangecat?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 15, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > I always thought you were like 50 years old, young at heart I guess
> ...


Holy shit, sorry pal.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 15, 2020)

Once you hit your 60's....everything changes. Ya get shorter, wider, droopier. Yer bones ache, you get a thrill if you have a really good shit in the mornings and whoop for joy, your patience wears thinner and in general....you get older faster.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 15, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


oh you want my picture....ok


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 15, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > About 20 years ago,,,
> ...



WV, KY.  Same difference.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 16, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> I've long had a weak desire, for no good reason, to own a genuine Stetson hat.  Not nearly strong enough that I would ever think of paying for it what any genuine Stetson hat would ever cost.
> 
> A few weeks ago, a Stetson came through the thrift store where I've been doing _“light-duty”_ work until I am recovered enough from my injury to return to real work.
> 
> ...



Cavalry issue Stetson. I paid $150.00 for the hat, $30.00 for the cord in 2012. Picture was taken in 2017


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 16, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Cavalry issue Stetson. I paid $150.00 for the hat, $30.00 for the cord in 2012. Picture was taken in 2017
> 
> 
> View attachment 416880



  Is that of recent manufacture, or is that a vintage piece, dating back to when the Cavalry wore that style as a regular part of their uniform?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 16, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Cavalry issue Stetson. I paid $150.00 for the hat, $30.00 for the cord in 2012. Picture was taken in 2017
> ...



  Just now thinking to look on Stetson's site, I see that they do have a “Cavalry” hat that could be the one you have, minus some decorative add-ons.  $225.

  I also find my hat, appears to be the “Open Road Straw¨, not  as close to their bottom-of-the-line as I thought.  Their price for it is $130.  I guess I got a really good deal, paying only $3.49 for mine, even if mine is missing a metal _“branding iron”_ decoration at the side bow, that the pictures on Stetson's site show it with.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 16, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Cavalry issue Stetson. I paid $150.00 for the hat, $30.00 for the cord in 2012. Picture was taken in 2017
> ...



Recent mfg.

P.S. Check your inbox. I sent it 24 hours ago.


----------



## skye (Nov 16, 2020)

With my bird friend ...I took this photo this week or may be last week.....they always come here and dirty the place ....I don't mind....I always clean up after them....I love them


----------



## Mortimer (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 16, 2020)

I go thrift shopping every other day. I hit 4 or 5 of them. I'll keep an eyeball out for stetsons for ya. Does it say Stetson inside on the band?

You'd be surprised at the stuff I find. Cheap. Who knows..might find a really nice one. Just reimburse me iffen you want it, and pay shipping. If you don't like it..no worries. I'll just give it to someone here. This new place I live in has a lot of veteran guys.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 16, 2020)

skye said:


> With my bird friend ...I took this photo this week or may be last week.....they always come here and dirty the place ....I don't mind....I always clean up after them....I love them
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 416889


Hey Skye...do you keep in touch with Connery? If so, tell him I said howdy, will ya?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 16, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Back in the day, every once in awhile, I'd have someone stop me in the street and ask me if I was the movie actor Peter Coyote.
> ...


I've been told "you look just like ...Sean Penn... Armand Assante...Matthew or Luke Perry...some Bollywood star"


----------



## Mortimer (Nov 16, 2020)

Gracie said:


> I go thrift shopping every other day. I hit 4 or 5 of them. I'll keep an eyeball out for stetsons for ya. Does it say Stetson inside on the band?
> 
> You'd be surprised at the stuff I find. Cheap. Who knows..might find a really nice one. Just reimburse me iffen you want it, and pay shipping. If you don't like it..no worries. I'll just give it to someone here. This new place I live in has a lot of veteran guys.



Do you asked me? What is stetson a hat? No it is not stetson it is a hat from new yorker here in austria, but not a cowboyhat, but thats really nice of you if you keep an eye out for me. Or you dont talk to me?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 16, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Ok. Lets see!!! Show us! Dont be shy, people. Lets see who we chat and argue with daily!

When I was young, I was told I looked like Grace Slick ,mixed with Tyne Daly. Grace Slick doesn't look like me at all now that we are both oldies, lol.


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 16, 2020)

bear513 said:


> View attachment 416657


bigly ugly.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 16, 2020)

I’m the one on the right


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> I’m the one on the right


That's where any respectable rightwinger would be.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 16, 2020)

Gracie said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...



Hard to believe Grace Slick is still around


----------



## miketx (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 16, 2020)

You'd be surprised at the stuff I find. Cheap. Who knows..might find a really nice one. Just reimburse me iffen you want it, and pay shipping. If you don't like it..no worries. I'll just give it to someone here. This new place I live in has a lot of veteran guys.
[/QUOTE]

Do you asked me? What is stetson a hat? No it is not stetson it is a hat from new yorker here in austria, but not a cowboyhat, but thats really nice of you if you keep an eye out for me. Or you dont talk to me?
[/QUOTE]
Sorry Mortimer..I was adressing the veterans here that like Stetson hats.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 16, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Grace Slick then:
> View attachment 416906
> 
> Me then:
> ...


Sing a few bars of “White Rabbit” and we can talk


----------



## Gracie (Nov 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Grace Slick then:
> ...


I sing like Lucy Arnaz, so its best I don't.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Nov 16, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > About 20 years ago,,,
> ...




I'm too old now, my walker gets stuck in roots.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Nov 16, 2020)

Gracie said:


> You look like a mountain man that turned into a sheriff that turned into a watermelon grower, lol. Handsome! Love the furry face pic!
> 
> Why the nic of Shawnee? Are you of that Tribe?



Thank you. I usually didn't let my fur grow wild like that but I was living out in the woods. Usually short and trimmed but wife doesn't like face hair so no beard in 6 years.

Nic just came as a kid and stuck. They called me "last of the shawnees" Wife is 1/4 Cherokee but I belong to no tribe, just a white boy.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Nov 16, 2020)

skye said:


> With my bird friend ...I took this photo this week or may be last week.....they always come here and dirty the place ....I don't mind....I always clean up after them....I love them
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 416889


----------



## Shawnee_b (Nov 16, 2020)

Worked my entire life, started young.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Nov 16, 2020)

My other little boy. "Eeyore" He's gone now, not forgotten.






My little Bo-wu  Means little wizzard in Chinese. He is 17 now





One of my roos, "Shaka Zulu" He was a character till a fox ate him.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Nov 16, 2020)

Hard at work snow blowing
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in Maine.

Barn I built 2000 in Maine. Sooted up Cyndy drives by there occasionally.











Deep in thought, or somthang


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 16, 2020)

15 years back 6'3" 245, 36" gullet.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 16, 2020)

I was born to be a farmer. Alas, Dad tried to get me there, but Ma had other plans. Bitch.
And yes, I called her a bitch. We were never close. My dad and me? Two peas in a pod and hooked at the hip. Then he died when I was 17. I told Ma to kiss my ass and never went back home. Found out she was dead 2 weeks after she died. Still have not shed one tear and its been about 15 years now.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 16, 2020)

I envy those who have critters. Cows, pigs, horses, dogs, wildlife in general. Course, I couldn't be a farmer that ate my animals. They'd all be pets.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 16, 2020)

Gracie said:


> I envy those who have critters. Cows, pigs, horses, dogs, wildlife in general. Course, I couldn't be a farmer that ate my animals. They'd all be pets.



I did eat horsemeat once, when I lived in France.  I don't recommend it.  It's tough.

However I can honestly say I've never eaten wildlife in general, so that's good, right?


----------



## Shawnee_b (Nov 16, 2020)

Pogo said:


> I did eat horsemeat once, when I lived in France.  I don't recommend it.  It's tough.


Supposed to cook it first then it's not tough at all, ever.

Ate it for years in the AF. (big bust and scandal eventually) Cooks got money to buy us beef, they bought horsemeat, pocketed the rest the $$$.

It wasn't bad at all once you get past the fact it is always scarlet red. Very tender cooked right, nutritional. People would still be eating it but for fed laws. Too many horses, too much glue but feds say "no eat horsemeat" So it rots on the land or made into dog food. Stupid people, it's meat. Don't want meat, eat lettuce I don't care.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Nov 16, 2020)

Gracie said:


> I envy those who have critters. Cows, pigs, horses, dogs, wildlife in general. Course, I couldn't be a farmer that ate my animals. They'd all be pets.



They pretty much are my pets. I eat the chicken eggs, sell animals once raised. I get too attached.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 16, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I did eat horsemeat once, when I lived in France.  I don't recommend it.  It's tough.
> ...



This was cooked, and it was tough.  I guarantee.  I didn't cook it myself.


----------



## Mortimer (Nov 16, 2020)

Can I pass as Spanish Torero?

Don Quihote de la Sancha


----------



## two_iron (Nov 16, 2020)

My resting bitch face.... Mexico, probably last year.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Nov 17, 2020)

Pogo said:


> This was cooked, and it was tough.  I guarantee.  I didn't cook it myself.



Damn, must have been an old horse! They pretty much always disguised ours as "Salisbury steak" which they cooked a looooong time. Tender and tasty even though we knew it was horse. Of course like any large animal their are "cuts" and there are cuts, and ways to prepare. I have had melt in your mouth venison and shoe leather venison, lots of variables.


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 17, 2020)

^^^^^
Mortimer.......No!


----------



## Mortimer (Nov 17, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> ^^^^^
> Mortimer.......No!


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 17, 2020)

Mortimer said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^
> > Mortimer.......No!


So you are fighting for the KKK?


----------



## Mortimer (Nov 17, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



For God


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 17, 2020)

Mortimer said:


> Can I pass as Spanish Torero?
> 
> Don Quihote de la Sancha


morty get a bigger shirt.....


----------



## petro (Nov 17, 2020)

This spring in Voyageurs National Park, MN.
My favorite waters along the Canadian border. 



Last winter ice fishing a local lake. 
I always have been a water rat.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 29, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I envy those who have critters. Cows, pigs, horses, dogs, wildlife in general. Course, I couldn't be a farmer that ate my animals. They'd all be pets.
> ...


Be tyou don't sell the ones you got attached too.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 29, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> 15 years back 6'3" 245, 36" gullet.
> View attachment 417185


Wow. YOu look totally different than what I expected. Handsome man. Love the beard.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 29, 2020)

petro said:


> View attachment 417501
> This spring in Voyageurs National Park, MN.
> My favorite waters along the Canadian border.
> View attachment 417504
> ...


Hmmm...ya gotta look of Mike Rowe going on there. Yes, thats a positive. Handsome. Rugged.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 29, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


I finally figured out where I saw that guy before. Hes the one in that commercial touting male enhancements. LOL


----------



## Gracie (Nov 29, 2020)

petro said:


> View attachment 416698
> A year ago  a little hungover in the FL Keys.
> View attachment 416699
> Me and my big Bass back in MN.


Ok. Most definitely a LOT of Mike Rowe going on.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2021)

petro said:


> View attachment 417501
> This spring in Voyageurs National Park, MN.
> My favorite waters along the Canadian border.
> View attachment 417504
> ...




Forgot all about this thread. Time to get it going again.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 3, 2021)

New pics...updates if you will. Anyone wanna pop this thread up again?

You first, lol. A year has done alot of damage but we can glory in it, can't we?


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 3, 2021)

Me after haircut. During covid my hair snarled really bad.


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 3, 2021)

My hair before covid, about 10 years ago


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 3, 2021)

About 5 years ago


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 3, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> For me, that's a ship that sailed a long time ago.  Before the public had access to, or even knew about the Internet, before social media as we now know it even thought of existing, back in the ancient days when serious computer nerds communicated over localized BBSes that one would call in to directly with a modem, I used my real name, and generally wasn't shy about revealing who I was, and other general details about myself, what area I lived in, what sort of work I did, and such.  It just isn't really in my nature to be secretive about such things.  *It could happen that someone could gather a collection of information about me, and use it against me for some malicious purpose, but in about forty years, give or take a few, it hasn't ever really become a problem for me.  In any event, it's way too late for me to try to start hiding now.  My footprints are all over the Internet.*


While I don't go out of my way to conceal my identity... The way I have always figured it was if someone stole my identity, after a couple of days being me they would pay top dollar to leave my shit behind...




Likkmee said:


> 15 years back 6'3" 245, 36" gullet.
> View attachment 417185


Likkmee what in the hell are your wrangling in the water tank?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 3, 2021)

My son and I at the Kahala Hilton watching the girls swim with the Dolphins...


----------



## Mortimer (Aug 3, 2021)

Endless fun... I cant get enough of taking pictures as TheJoker


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 3, 2022)

Probably from the very late 1960s or early 1970s.  I'm guessing about 1969 or 1970.

  That's me in the middle.  To my right (viewers' left), my brother.  To my left, my sister, and our longsuffering cat that we had at the time.

  The photographer came to our home, and my sister was dragged up from a nap to be in it.  She was tired and cranky, and even the cat couldn't cheer her up.


----------



## miketx (Sep 3, 2022)

Mortimer said:


> Endless fun... I cant get enough of taking pictures as TheJoker


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 6, 2022)

I have a Scottish friend, his name is Ian.


----------



## BackAgain (Sep 6, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The picture from my Drivers License
> 
> View attachment 416656


An insult to Mr. Carney.


----------



## BackAgain (Sep 6, 2022)

Pogo said:


> This is me when the OP stops by my house:
> 
> View attachment 416674
> 
> I have no idea why she's looking in my ear.


Mites


----------



## BackAgain (Sep 6, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> Me without my makeup.....
> 
> View attachment 416660


Fuck. That’s with me with makeup.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Mortimer (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Mortimer (Sep 15, 2022)




----------

